# Music released since 2000.



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)

Here's one from 2000....

Also from his album "Born to do It'


----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)

2004


----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)

From his 2013 album...'The Other End'


----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)

2010


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)

2019


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## MaryL (Jan 25, 2020)

Randomly I am listening to Brian Eno...deep blue day


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)

I think this is from the 2000s (pretty sure).  I loved this song!    Brings back memories.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*All For You - Janet Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Yellow - Coldplay*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*The Lighthouse's Tale - Nickel Creek*


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2020)

There's been a lot of music released since 2000 lol.


This was released in 2019.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Life On A Chain - Pete Yorn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Fallin' - Alicia Keys*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Side - Travis*


----------



## MaryL (Jan 25, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Randomly I am listening to Brian Eno...deep blue day


This was a allusion to heroin  addiction in trainspotting. Alluring. The floating baby walking on the ceiling...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*19-2000 (Soulchild Remix) - Gorillaz*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)

MaryL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Randomly I am listening to Brian Eno...deep blue day
> ...



OMG.  I remember that now.  That was super creepy when it turned it's head and looked at the guy.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## MaryL (Jan 25, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


I am to old to say...this guy turns me on.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)

MaryL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You are a riot, girl!


----------



## Borillar (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## MaryL (Jan 25, 2020)

I adore Steeleye span,. All around my hat. All the hard times of ol' England...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*When You're Falling - Afro Celt Sound System featuring Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Have A Nice Day - Stereophonics*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Hey Pretty (Drive-By 2001 Mix) - Poe featuring Mark Z. Danielewski*


----------



## MaryL (Jan 25, 2020)

I was turned on to Steely span on American freeform radio , people like  Tom Waits...his discordant take on things...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Tell  Me Why - Paul van Dyk featuring Sarah Cracknell*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*What It Is - Mark Knopfler*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Camera One - Josh Joplin Group*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)

Great song, funny video.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Clubbed To Death {Kurayamino Mix} - Rob D (Rob Dougan)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*It's Been Awhile - Staind*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*I Hope You Dance - Lee Ann Womack*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *I Hope You Dance - Lee Ann Womack*



Beautiful song.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>



I was glad they didn't stick with the name Rage Against the Machine when Cornell joined.  They were very different as Audioslave.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2020)

One of my favorite albums of the last couple of decades.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 26, 2020)

To me, this is the most overlooked song from last year.


God bless you and the guys always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 26, 2020)

2010 rip Gary


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2020)

Later!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 27, 2020)

*I Can Only Imagine - MercyMe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 27, 2020)

*Slow Fade - Casting Crowns*


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2020)

LTE '08


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2020)

Angelo said:


> LTE '08



What is that not-a-bass the one guy is playing that sounds like a bass?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> What is that not-a-bass the one guy is playing that sounds like a bass?


That's Tony Levin from King Crimson, Peter Gabriel....

And that thing he's playing is a 12 string but I have no idea what
it's called.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2020)

*Someone To Call My Lover - Janet Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2020)

*When It's Over - Sugar Ray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2020)

*Edge Of The Ocean - Ivy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2020)

*Standing Still - Jewel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2020)

*Perfect Day - Hoku*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2020)

*Island In The Sun - Weezer*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2020)

Santiago , Chile, 2011...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2020)

HQ Steely Dan rehearsal @ Sony Music Center, NYC, 2000.

To use an old saying it sounds great 'anywhere you drop the needle'....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

I really enjoy funny songs and funny videos.    And dancing babies!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2020)

*Like Lovers (Holding On) - Texas*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2020)

*Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm*


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > LTE '08
> ...



It's called a chapman stick.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm*



I love that video.  So funny.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 18, 2020)

UFO and Vinnie Moore 2020 bootleg


----------



## the other mike (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## konradv (Feb 19, 2020)

Love me some Shakira.


Hips Don't Lie


Waka Waka(This Time for Africa)


----------



## the other mike (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*Sandstorm - Darude*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*Crawling - Linkin Park*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*No Such Thing - John Mayer*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Superman (It's Not Easy) - Five For Fighting*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Wishing It Was - Santana featuring Eagle Eye Cherry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Don't Tell Me - Madonna*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Elevation - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Flavor of the Weak - American Hi-Fi*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Butterfly - Crazy Town*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*I'm Outta Love - Anastacia*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Crazy - K-Ci & JoJo*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)

Switzerland 2001....
rip Gary


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Summer Sun - Koop featuring Yukimi Nagano*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*I Need You - LeAnn Rimes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*New York, New York - Ryan Adams*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Iwoya - Angelique Kidjo & Dave Matthews*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Destiny - Zero 7 featuring Sia and Sophie Barker*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Hate To Say I Told You So - The Hives*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Soak Up The Sun - Sheryl Crow*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Hard To Explain - The Strokes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Rapture - iiO featuring Nadia Ali*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*Heaven - DJ Sammy featuring Yanou & Do*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

*A Thousand Miles - Vanessa Carlton*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 1, 2020)

edit: originally released in '99, but re-released in 2000...

*Silence - Delerium featuring Sarah McLachlan*


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 2, 2020)

This is who I am into big-time, with 6 or 7 albums!  Pitbull rocks full blast in my car as we rock the ocean highway!


----------



## the other mike (Mar 4, 2020)

New EJ


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*A Little Less Conversation - Junkie XL featuring Elvis Presley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Tiny Spark - Brendan Benson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Concrete Angel - Martina McBride*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Life Goes On - LeAnn Rimes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Amber - 311*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Last Nite - The Strokes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Days Go By - Dirty Vegas*


----------



## Corazon (Mar 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Here's one from 2000....
> 
> Also from his album "Born to do It'


I thought 7 Days was from 1999... 
Anyways...wonderful song!


----------



## the other mike (Mar 5, 2020)

Corazon said:


> I thought 7 Days was from 1999...
> Anyways...wonderful song!


It was 2000. 
7 Days (Craig David song) - Wikipedia


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 5, 2020)

Go Pitbull!!!!! My guy!


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 5, 2020)

mas: Rock my soul!


----------



## MaryL (Mar 5, 2020)

I think of this song because it reminds of Quasimoto the  one eyed dog:


----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2020)

Uploaded today.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2020)

Live last month in Warsaw.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 6, 2020)

*Foolish - Ashanti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 6, 2020)

*Don't Know Why - Norah Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 6, 2020)

*Pizza Day - The Aquabats*


----------



## Corazon (Mar 7, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > I thought 7 Days was from 1999...
> ...


Thanks for the link Angelo


----------



## Corazon (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 7, 2020)

rip David Z


----------



## the other mike (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 9, 2020)

*Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 9, 2020)

*Original Prankster - The Offspring*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 9, 2020)

*Travelin' Light - Eric Clapton*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 12, 2020)

My friend GG uploaded this today from Brazil.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 12, 2020)

Digitally remastered in *2011.*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*The Middle - Jimmy Eat World*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*Ready, Steady, Go - Paul Oakenfold*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*Wrong Impression - Natalie Imbruglia*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*Hey Baby - No Doubt featuring Bounty Killer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*Breathe Your Name - Sixpence None The Richer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*A Woman's Worth - Alicia Keys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*You've Got To Hide Your Love Away - Eddie Vedder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*Flake - Jack Johnson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*Jesus, Etc. - Wilco*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*Someday - The Strokes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2020)

*Do You Realize? - The Flaming Lips*


----------



## Corazon (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2020)

*Can't Fight The Moonlight - LeAnn Rimes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2020)

*Answer The Phone - Sugar Ray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2020)

*Good Day - Luce*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2020)

*Silent Sigh - Badly Drawn Boy*


----------



## Corazon (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Forever And For Always - Shania Twain*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Clocks - Coldplay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*The Hardest Button To Button - The White Stripes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Smoothie Song - Nickel Creek*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Why Can't I - Liz Phair*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Are You Gonna Be My Girl - Jet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Move Your Feet - Junior Senior*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*12:51 - The Strokes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*In The Waiting Line - Zero 7 featuring Sophie Barker*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2020)

*Kick Some Ass - Stroke 9*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2020)

*One Armed Scissor - At The Drive In*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2020)

*Pts.Of.Athrty {Jay Gordon remix} - Linkin Park*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2020)

*Blurry - Puddle of Mudd*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2020)

*Get Free - The Vines*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2020)

*Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)

New Deep Purple ?


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Hey Ya - OutKast*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Crazy In Love - Beyoncé featuring Jay Z*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Seventeen - Ladytron*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Breathe - Télépopmusik*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2020)

war song


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*Chemistry - Semisonic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*An Honest Mistake - The Bravery*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*Te Aviso, Te Anuncio (Tango) - Shakira*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2020)

Brand new Deep Purple


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*Lovedust - Luna*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*The Scientist - Coldplay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*Speak - Nickel Creek*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*(Wanna Get To Know You) That Good! - Shania Twain*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*The Remedy - Jason Mraz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2020)

*Like A Stone - Audioslave*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2020)

*Frontier Psychiatrist - The Avalanches*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2020)

*Since I Left You - The Avalanches*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 2, 2020)

Uploaded today.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2020)

*Remind Me {Someone Else's Radio remix} - Röyksopp*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2020)

*Only This Moment - Röyksopp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2020)

*Running To The Sea - Röyksopp featuring Susanne Sundfør*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2020)

*Trouble - Coldplay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2020)

*Killin' Kind - Shelby Lynne*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 7, 2020)

*Hurt - Johnny Cash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 7, 2020)

*Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 7, 2020)

*Calling You - Blue October*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 7, 2020)

*I'm Gonna Getcha Good! - Shania Twain*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 7, 2020)

*Sunlight - DJ Sammy featuring Loona*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 7, 2020)

*Give It Away - Zero 7*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 7, 2020)

*Song For Olabi - Bliss*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 9, 2020)

*Going In The Right Direction - Robert Randolph and the Family Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 9, 2020)

*1985 - Bowling For Soup*


----------



## Corazon (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 10, 2020)

I wish I could be like the cool kids. 
*
Cool Kids - Echosmith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 10, 2020)

*Awkward - San Cisco*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 10, 2020)

*Eighteen - Pale Waves*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 11, 2020)

*Undertow - IVY*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 11, 2020)

*Only Time - Enya*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 11, 2020)

*The Lucky One - Alison Krauss & Union Station*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 11, 2020)

*Never Had A Dream Come True - S Club 7*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 11, 2020)

*Thank You - Dido*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 11, 2020)

*Cellophane - Amanda Ghost*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

Anybody feeling stuck?

*Stuck In A Moment You Can't Get Out Of - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Turn Off The Light - Nelly Furtado*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*What Would You Do? - City High*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Shiver - Coldplay*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 16, 2020)

2001


----------



## the other mike (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 16, 2020)

Satch and Schon 2019


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

2006








						SNL- Dick in a Box (uncensored version)
					

The uncensored version of "Dick in a Box" not shown on the air. Stars Justin Timberlake Saturday Night Live




					www.metatube.com


----------



## the other mike (Apr 16, 2020)

A little boring until you see where he's going around 1:35....then about 2 minutes later you see how fucking amazing he is.,


----------



## the other mike (Apr 16, 2020)

^^ AJ was touring in Europe as 5fdp's replacement guitarist
until the virus shut it down.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 17, 2020)

A nice Steve Lukather cover


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2020)

*Everywhere - Michelle Branch*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2020)

*Video - India.Arie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2020)

*Long Way Down - Luce*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2020)

*Back In The Day - Blues Traveler*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2020)

*Dig In - Lenny Kravitz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2020)

*God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 22, 2020)

*Such Great Heights - The Postal Service*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2020)

*United States Of Whatever - Liam Lynch*


----------



## the other mike (May 2, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2020)

*Smile - onelinedrawing*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2020)

*You Belong To Me - Candy Butchers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2020)

*Burn Baby Burn - Ash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2020)

*Watching Xanadu - Mull Historical Society*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2020)

*Dead Leaves And The Dirty Ground - The White Stripes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2020)

*Walk Idiot Walk - The Hives*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*I Need More Love - Robert Randolph & The Family Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*Bandages - Hot Hot Heat*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*Take It Off - The Donnas*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*Running - No Doubt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*Music Is The One T ODC - One-T*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*Now It's On - Grandaddy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*The Horizon Has Been Defeated - Jack Johnson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*We're Going To Be Friends - The White Stripes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*Sunrise - Simply Red*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*This Side - Nickel Creek*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 13, 2020)

*Mondo '77 - Looper*


----------



## the other mike (May 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Where's Your Head At - Basement Jaxx*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Keep Fishin' - Weezer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Little L - Jamiroquai*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Dilemma - Nelly featuring Kelly Rowland*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Don't Turn Off The Lights - Enrique Iglesias*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Cry - Faith Hill*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Lover Please - Melissa Etheridge*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Front 2 Back {Fatboy Slim remix} - Playgroup*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Magic - The Black Eyed Peas featuring Terry Dexter*


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2020)

Deep Purple at the HOF.....2016


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Caught By The River - Doves*


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Emerge - Fischerspooner*


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Cabron - Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)

2015


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Out Of Control [vocal mix] - Darude featuring Tammy Cartwright*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Girl All The Bad Guys Want - Bowling For Soup*


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)

2018


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)

2000


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Stacy's Mom - Fountains of Wayne*


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)

LTE 2008


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*So Far Away - Staind*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Faint - Linkin Park*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*No One Knows - Queens of the Stoneage*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Swing Swing - The All-American Rejects*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*A Praise Chorus - Jimmy Eat World*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Going Under - Evanescence*


----------



## the other mike (May 24, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*PDA - Interpol*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Bright Lights - Matchbox Twenty*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Bigger Than My Body - John Mayer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Little Wing {live in Dublin} - The Corrs featuring Ronnie Wood*


----------



## the other mike (May 25, 2020)

Yesterday


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Times Like These - Foo Fighters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Go With The Flow - Queens Of The Stone Age*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Are You In? - Incubus*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*I'm With You - Avril Lavigne*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Beautiful - Christina Aguilera*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Intuition - Jewel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Say You Will - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*Bring Me To Life - Evanescence*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*Feeling This - blink-182*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*White Flag - Dido*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 1, 2020)

If you haven't seen the movie in this video then you don't cheese.  Hard Ticket to Hawaii set the standard.  The song is from 2005.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Pacific Coast Party - Smash Mouth*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Ours - Sugar Ray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Where Are You Going - Dave Matthews Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Bubble Toes - Jack Johnson*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 5, 2020)

rip Ronnie


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*Peacekeeper - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*In This World - Moby*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 6, 2020)

*The Boys Of Summer - The Ataris*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 6, 2020)

*We Used To Be Friends - The Dandy Warhols*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 6, 2020)

*Let's Push Things Forward - The Streets*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 6, 2020)

*Distractions - Zero 7 featuring Sia*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 6, 2020)

*Can I Walk With You - India.Arie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 6, 2020)

*Stole - Kelly Rowland*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 9, 2020)

*Get Loose - The D4*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 9, 2020)

*Feel The Beat - Darude*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 9, 2020)

*Who Invited You - The Donnas*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 9, 2020)

*Will I - Ian Van Dahl*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 9, 2020)

*Playgirl {Zombie Nation mix} - Ladytron*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 9, 2020)

*Through The Rain - Mariah Carey*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 10, 2020)

*Strange Condition - Pete Yorn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 10, 2020)

*So Alive - Ryan Adams*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 21, 2020)

2019


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2020)

*This One's For The Girls - Martina McBride*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2020)

*Come To Jesus - Mindy Smith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2020)

*My Immortal - Evanescence*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2020)

*100 Years - Five For Fighting*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 21, 2020)

Jazz ladies rock.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2020)

*One Horse Town - The Thrills*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2020)

*Somersault - Zero 7 featuring Sia*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 21, 2020)

Coolest stage entrance ever.
(1999 - I cheated)


----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*Rippin Kitten - Golden Boy with Miss Kittin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*Nothing But You - Paul van Dyk featuring Hemstock & Jennings*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*Inside Of Love - Nada Surf*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*If I Were You - Candee Jay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*I Begin To Wonder - Dannii Minogue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*Candy Girl - Soviet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*Destroy She Said - CIRC*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*Light And Day - The Polyphonic Spree*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)

2000


----------



## the other mike (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2020)

*Time Is Running Out - Muse*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2020)

*Look What You've Done - Jet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2020)

*Run - Snow Patrol*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2020)

*Breathe - Melissa Etheridge*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2020)

*She's Not Just A Pretty Face - Shania Twain*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2020)

*Going In The Right Direction - Robert Randolph & the Family Band*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 25, 2020)

*Float On - Modest Mouse*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 25, 2020)

*What You Waiting For? - Gwen Stefani*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 25, 2020)

*The Sound Of Settling - Death Cab For Cutie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2020)

*Daughters - John Mayer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2020)

*Any Lucky Penny - Nikki Hassman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2020)

*Just For You - Lionel Richie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2020)

*I Miss You - blink-182*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2020)

*You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 5, 2020)

*Cannonball - Damien Rice*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 5, 2020)

*Sunrise - Norah Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 5, 2020)

*Somebody - Bonnie McKee*


----------



## the other mike (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 7, 2020)

*So Says I - The Shins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 7, 2020)

*Maps - Yeah Yeah Yeahs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 7, 2020)

*The Reason - Hoobastank*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 7, 2020)

*Accidentally In Love - Counting Crows*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 7, 2020)

*Spitting Games - Snow Patrol*


----------



## the other mike (Jul 10, 2020)

elp tribute band
the bass player is blind (she plays other instruments too )


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2020)

*21st Century - Weekend Players*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2020)

*On eBay - Chumbawamba*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2020)

*Rollover D.J. - Jet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2020)

*When You Kiss Me - Shania Twain*


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)

You can close your eyes and travel to a different galaxy 
in this song.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)

This was  Andy James' last gig...
before the world changed.

Warsaw, Poland.......Feb 14, 2020
AJ's the one with the black backwards cap


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 12, 2020)

*Somebody Told Me - The Killers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 12, 2020)

*Hey Mama - The Black Eyed Peas*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 12, 2020)

*It Ain't Easy - Ricky Fante*


----------



## skye (Jul 13, 2020)

this from now....a little Brazilian rythm....only Lord knows when I will visit Brazil again....but it's ok 

*Giulia Be - (não) era amor (video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 15, 2020)

*Passenger Seat - SHeDAISY*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 15, 2020)

*You're The Storm - The Cardigans*


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2020)

fun ....makes me want to dance......


*Major Lazer – Light it Up Remix (feat. Nyla & Fuse ODG) (Music Video) by Method Studios*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2020)

*Alone - Lasgo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2020)

*Special - Wilshire*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 6, 2020)

My friend GG from Brazil....
Same original song 10 years later.....


----------



## the other mike (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2020)

*Happy Hour - Felix Da Housecat*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2020)

*Diamonds On The Inside - Ben Harper*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2020)

*American Pig (Is It Good?)- The Go*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2020)

Trump's attorney on drums;


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2020)

*Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2020)

*Higher And Higher - DJ Jurgen featuring Karen David*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2020)

*Flawless (Go To The City) {edit} - George Michael*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2020)

*Rock Your Body Rock - Ferry Corsten*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2020)

*Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 19, 2020)

In Toronto, 2003


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 20, 2020)

I just discovered this band a week or so ago.  Apparently it started when the creator, Manuel, was asking people on 4chan to name 2 musical genres and he'd write a song mixing them in half an hour.  Being 4chan, at one point he got two responses of "n*gger music" and black metal.  He decided to roll with it rather than react, and this is the outcome.  I'm damn glad he did, as I'm loving what he's come up with.

This song is my favorite so far:


----------



## konradv (Sep 2, 2020)

Nelly- Just a Dream


----------



## konradv (Sep 2, 2020)

Nelly- Over and Over ft. Tim McGraw


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 11, 2020)

*Crying At The Discoteque - Alcazar*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 11, 2020)

*Diving - 4 Strings*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 11, 2020)

*I'm Not In Love - Enrique Iglesias & Kelis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 11, 2020)

*Pure Shores - All Saints*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 11, 2020)

*Hypnotised - Paul Oakenfold featuring Tiff Lacy*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Take Your Mama - Scissor Sisters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*In The Cold, Cold Night - The White Stripes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Somebody - Reba McEntire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Mr. Mom - Lonestar*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2020)

Best Rush since Rush.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Crying At The Discoteque - Alcazar*



Looks like *Sophie Ellis-Bextor* (who has performed this as a cover in concert) has just released a studio version of "*Crying at the Discoteque*" for her greatest hits compilation.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2020)

*Fit But You Know It - The Streets*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2020)

*Talk To Me, Dance With Me - Hot Hot Heat*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2020)

*Lighthouse - The Waifs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2020)

*Nobody Knows, Pt. 1 - Zoot Woman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2020)

*Still In Love Song - The Stills*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2020)

*Home - Zero 7 featuring Tina Dico*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 21, 2020)

*Red White And Blue - Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Kallocain - Endre*


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2020)

From the early 2000s almost 20 years ago, from France.

I love this song...

What's not to like my friends?


*Alizée - J'en ai marre ! (Live HD)*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2020)

I want one of these.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Gates Of Mind {Pimpsmackers Extended Remix} - Sterbinszky & Tranzident*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Things You'll Never Know - Sweetback*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Dry Your Eyes - The Streets*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Surfing On A Rocket - Air*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*If I Ain't Got You - Alicia Keys*


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2020)

Again from France ...and from 20 years ago,  yes 2020 seems like yesterday,nice music  I think, nice harmonies and all that


*Alizée - L'Alizé (Clip Officiel HD)*


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2020)

and with great tune from the 2000s we are moving on...we will always love French music...what's not to like


*Alizée Hey ! Amigo ! Live HD*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2020)

Some more French music...

*Johnny Flyer - Doriand*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Heaven - Los Lonely Boys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Sinnerman - Felix da Housecat featuring Nina Simone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Combat Baby - Metric*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Endless - Etro Anime*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Alone In Kyoto - Air*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 8, 2020)

*Space - Something Corporate*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 8, 2020)

*Never (Past Tense) - The Roc Project & Tina Arena*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 8, 2020)

*Tomorrow - Lillix*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 8, 2020)

*Vertigo - U2*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 10, 2020)

2001 I'm pretty sure.....Steve Morse, before joining Deep Purple.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 10, 2020)

Greg Howe guitar parts.....
My friend Cesar in Mexico.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2020)

*Ride - The Vines*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2020)

*After All - Delerium featuring Jael*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2020)

*The Quiet Things That No One Ever Knows - Brand New*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2020)

*Addicted - Enrique Iglesias*

or if you prefer, in Spanish...
*Adicto*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 1, 2020)

*No End In Sight - Katrina Elam*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 1, 2020)

*Home - Marc Broussard*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 1, 2020)

*Black Horse And The Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 1, 2020)

*New Slang - The Shins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 1, 2020)

*Back To Me - Kathleen Edwards*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2020)

2015


----------



## the other mike (Nov 9, 2020)

My fav Rush tribute band....


----------



## the other mike (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 10, 2020)

*Rebellion (Lies) - Arcade Fire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 10, 2020)

*Burning In The Sun - Blue Merle*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2020)

*We Are All On Drugs - Weezer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2020)

*The Blower's Daughter - Damien Rice*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2020)

*I've Forgotten You - Rhonda Vincent*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2020)

*First Day Of My Life - Bright Eyes*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2020)

*Feel Good, Inc. - Gorillaz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 12, 2020)

New AC/DC in 2020? You betcha...

*Realize - AC/DC *(from the album "Power Up,"  (stylized as _PWRϟUP_) 13 November 2020 release date)


----------



## the other mike (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 13, 2020)

*Sometimes You Can't Make It On Your Own - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 13, 2020)

*Change - Tracy Chapman*


----------



## verker (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2020)

*The Painter - Neil Young*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2020)

*Suds In The Bucket - Sara Evans*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2020)

*Pressure Point - The Zutons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2020)

*Lot Of Leavin' Left To Do - Dierks Bentley*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 28, 2020)

*Catch My Disease - Bee Lee*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 28, 2020)

*Restless - Alison Krauss & Union Station*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 28, 2020)

*One Word - Kelly Osbourne*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 28, 2020)

*Galvanize - The Chemical Brothers featuring Q-Tip*


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 29, 2020)

*Brighter Than Sunshine - Aqualung*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 29, 2020)

*Finding Out True Love Is Blind - Louis XIV*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 29, 2020)

*Baby Girl - Sugarland*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 29, 2020)

*Mississippi Girl - Faith Hill*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 30, 2020)

To me, this is the newest best song.


God bless you and the guys always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2020)

*A Real Fine Place To Start - Sara Evans*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2020)

*God's Will - Martina McBride*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2020)

*Life Less Ordinary - Carbon Leaf*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2020)

*Do You Want To - Franz Ferdinand*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2020)

*Girl - Beck*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2020)

*Happy People - R. Kelly*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2020)

*Inside Outside - Delirious?*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*Nuisance - John Reuben featuring Matt Theissen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*Ordinary People - John Legend*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*Mr. Brightside - The Killers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*Don't Worry 'Bout A Thing - SHeDAISY*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*That's What I Love About Sunday - Craig Morgan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2020)

*Best I Ever Had - Gary Allan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2020)

*Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2020)

*1976 - RJD2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2020)

*Very Loud - Shout Out Louds*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 27, 2020)

Show starts at 19:10....3 hour podcast of their live set.

Spirit of radio at 36:30
2:31:05 Fly  by night
*The Rush Tribute Project *(from Milwaukee Wisconsin)
*December 12, 2020 Virtual Show 



*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2021)

(video released in 2012)
Concert footage from the 70's......


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## _Blue Bird_ (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 17, 2021)

*The Dark of the Matinee - Franz Ferdinand*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 18, 2021)

Alan Stallion said:


> *The Dark of the Matinee - Franz Ferdinand*


Thanks for the 200th crappy video cluttering the thread.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh well. Not everybody appreciates my eclectic tastes. I just post songs that move me in some way. Some may appreciate it; some may not. Your mileage may vary. 


*Trip Around The Sun - Martina McBride & Jimmy Buffett
*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2021)

*Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity (Official Video)*


----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2021)

*Jamiroquai - Cosmic Girl (Official Video)*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2021)

*We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2021)

*Goodbye Is All We Have - Alison Krauss & Union Station*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 21, 2021)

A newer band out of Michigan. . . approved of by Detroit rocker Jack White.









						Greta Van Fleet - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 21, 2021)

Released 2019


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2021)

*Hayling - FC Kahuna featuring Hafdís Huld*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2021)

*At The River - Groove Armada*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2021)

Remastered in 2007


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2021)

*Big Sur - The Thrills*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2021)

*The Revolution Starts Now - Steve Earle*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 29, 2021)

Check out Tony Levin when the bass kicks in.....this is one of the funkiest grooves I ever heard. Still, after awhile all the fast stuff gets monotonous like anything else.


----------



## the other mike (May 2, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (May 2, 2021)

Only cover I ever heard of this from 2011.


----------



## the other mike (May 5, 2021)

2020


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2021)

*All These Things That I've Done - The Killers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2021)

*Prepare For The Fight - The Lovemakers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2021)

*I Would Cry - Amy Dalley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2021)

*Worn Me Down - Rachael Yamagata*


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 23, 2021)

Motorhead's Inferno came out 17 years ago today


----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2021)

*Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2021)

*Sweet The Sting - Tori Amos*


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2021)

*Black And White Town - Doves*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2021)

*Be Yourself - Audioslave*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2021)

*Speed of Sound - Coldplay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2021)

*Anything But Mine - Kenny Chesney*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2021)

*Collide - Howie Day*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2021)

*Be My Escape - Relient K*


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 15, 2021)

Released 2007...I think.


Grand-daughter loves it. (4 yo)

Greg


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2021)

*What Hurts The Most - Rascal Flatts*


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 27, 2021)

So I'm posting songs in a thread about songs that sound like 20's song, and I post a couple songs by Post Modern Juke Box, and find out that the Rembrandts made a special appearance with them for the Friends reunion.  



Not much, but a curiosity.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 29, 2021)

Hot off the presses, from two days ago, new Eric Clapton release. . .


----------



## the other mike (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 29, 2021)

__


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 4, 2021)

Guess what? ABBA is releasing new music! New album out in November.

*I Still Have Faith In You - ABBA*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 6, 2021)

New music from The Stranglers in 2021? You betcha...

*This Song - The Stranglers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2021)

*Big Love - Caroline Jones*
(Fleetwood Mac cover)


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2021)

*Back Down South - Kings of Leon*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Bring Me Down - Miranda Lambert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Me and Charlie Talking - Miranda Lambert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*That's What It's All About - Brooks & Dunn*


----------



## Desperado (Oct 10, 2021)

A cover that is better than the original.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)

Desperado said:


> A cover that is better than the original.


I like the original...guess I'm getting old.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)

As much as I love the Badfinger original, this song somehow needed a woman's voice....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*Y Control - Yeah Yeah Yeahs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*Kerosene - Miranda Lambert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*Loving You Is Sweeter Than Ever - Susan Tedeschi* (cover of Four Tops)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2021)

*Black {live} - Aaron Lewis*


----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2021)

French
Alizée - J'en Ai Marre !​


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 14, 2021)

There is almost no music because almost no one sits and listens anymore.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 14, 2021)

*Suddenly I See - KT Tunstall*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 14, 2021)

*Easy - Barenaked Ladies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 14, 2021)

*Would You Go With Me - Josh Turner*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 14, 2021)

*Love Generation - Bob Sinclar featuring Gary Pine*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> There is almost no music because almost no one sits and listens anymore.


Don't say that to my Rick Beato bobblehead.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Indeependent (Nov 15, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Don't say that to my Rick Beato bobblehead.


I watch his videos and he said it.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2021)

My friend Jack T in Thailand


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2021)

New Yes !
(rip Chris Squire)


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2021)

*Other Side of the World - KT Tunstall*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2021)

*How To Save A Life - The Fray*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)

Britney baby!!!!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2021)

*Put Your Records On - Corinne Bailey Rae*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)

Its an old song, but a new cover


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 19, 2021)

2012


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2021)

*Chelsea - Stefy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2021)

*Talk - Coldplay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

*Generation Y - The Hampdens*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2021)

*Time Machine - Ingrid Michaelson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2021)

*Gonna Get Over You - Sara Bareilles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2021)

*It Ain't My Fault - Brothers Osborne*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2021)

2003
Explosive drums by Mike Portnoy


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 10, 2021)

*Flipside - Norah Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 10, 2021)

*Wish I Knew You - The Revivalists*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 13, 2021)

*Lovin' You - Big Blue Hearts*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 13, 2021)

*King Without A Crown {live at Stubb's} - Matisyahu*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 15, 2021)

Short guitar and keyboard solos - 2:15 to 2:45.....


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 15, 2021)

*Bohemian Rhapsody - William Shatner*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2021)

From the epitaph tour about 10 years ago.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2021)

2021


----------



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2021)

2020


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 28, 2021)

*I Feel Love {live} - Blue Man Group featuring Venus Hum*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2021)

*In The Waiting Line - Zero 7 featuring Sophie Barker*
(Later... with Jools Holland, 19 October 2001)


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 1, 2022)

This got released in 2005.


God bless you and each past and present member of the act always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2022)

2009


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

*My Idea of Heaven - Leigh Nash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

*Jesus Take The Wheel - Carrie Underwood*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

*Cut - Plumb*


----------



## whoisit (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 28, 2022)

Another version of this ....


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 27, 2022)

One of these days the ground will drop out from beneath your feet
One of these days your heart will stop and play its final beat

*These Days - Foo Fighters*

"Easy for you to say!"


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 18, 2022)

*Why Do You Let Me Stay Here? - She & Him*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 18, 2022)

*I Could've Been Your Girl - She & Him*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 18, 2022)

*Chinese Translation - M Ward*


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 19, 2022)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 19, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2022)

*West Coast - Lana Del Rey*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2022)

Chilllllll....

*Sunworshipper - Mylo*


----------



## Ringo (Jun 29, 2022)

Yesterday I watched a late Pink Floyd concert and such a longing came from this beautiful music.
That life is all gone, that everything has already happened, and there is only shit ahead. And not only for me, but for the whole of humanity. There was a heyday, and now they have rolled headlong into the abyss...
It occurred to me that the epochs gave out whole pleiades of geniuses. 17th-18th century painters, unsurpassed, 19th century poets, writers, classical music geniuses, the second half of the 20th century - legendary rock, and what will this generation give away? Computer processing and computer design?
In short, from this acceleration of life, clip thinking was formed, and it grabs everything superficially in order to keep up. There is no depth to wait for. I hope we will not forget how to feel colorfully, to have compassion, to create.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 29, 2022)

Alice Merton - Funny Business (Official Video)​


----------



## the other mike (Jul 29, 2022)

Hottest ticket in town


----------



## the other mike (Jul 30, 2022)

My main man at a NAMM event in Italy....
( try to ignore the guy on the right with the bad hair  )


----------



## the other mike (Jul 30, 2022)

2013


----------



## the other mike (Jul 30, 2022)

2019


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 30, 2022)

*Lash Out - Alice Merton*


----------

